# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day folks. Jimmy from Michigan

## cashboxz01

Hey y'all. I'm little jimmy cratner from michigan. I came to this website, because I want to buy a house soon and renovate it. I think this is the perfect place to start. Also, why can't I view the gallery?

----------

